# Hedgehog Cost



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

So my parents have agreed to let me have a pet hedgehog, on the terms that I will pay for it's care and upkeep out of my own pocket. They've suggested that if I'd like, the hedgehog itself will be a Christmas present (Yeah, no hedgie for a while) but I'd have to pay for the food, possibly veterinary bills although they might help me out with those, and other things that will need to be replenished often. So my question is; about how much does a hedgehog cost a year? (Food, ect.) And how much does a good setup (cage, wheel, the whole shebang) cost? (Although that's a one time thing, thank god.) Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Once you pay for all the initial supplies for a hedgie, they are not too expensive to keep. Main costs are the vet bills (estimate around $60 if nothing goes wrong, and up from there), food (I usually spend $80 per year ish, but I mix a lot of foods), and the electrical cost of heating (depends on your setup).

If you look at the link in my signature, there is a subchapter in that book on the average costs of all the supplies. That might help you out.


----------



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, they're not too bad! (We also have my brothers chickens, and he's down about $300 a year, so I was expecting the worst. XD) Your care guide looks really helpful, I'm downloading it now. Thanks so much!


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Based on my recent experience (hedgie owner for about 4-5 weeks now), the initial setup will be your biggest cost (aside from vet bills...I fortunately haven't had to go down that road yet) -- mostly the cage & accessories, although you can be really cost efficient with the cage if you go with Sterilite bins, as some people do. And you'll want to invest in a good wheel for sure. I felt like I spent quite a bit on food initially (buying 3 types of the good stuff), but that will last quite a long time. And as LizardGirl said, you may have to budget in heating for your hedgie, but that does depend on the setup of your home & cage, etc. 

I've discovered you can find almost any answer you'd ever need on this website & in the forums. Hedgehog Central is great! So I'd suggest browsing around here a lot before (& after) you get your hedgehog. There are a lot of knowledgeable people on here & they're more than willing to help!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

One thing that is suggested is putting away an emergency fund, as exotics like hedgehogs can run a vet bill up really quick when they get sick. $500 is usually the recommended amount, or if you got good credit, there is CareCredit, a credit card that is used for human and animal services, not all vets take it, and the interest is something like 26% APR, cash is king though.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Fleece liners can be a bigger money saver in the long run too. Once you have the initial fabric purchase you can wash and reuse so no extra bedding cost.


----------



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the great advice! I already have quite a bit of money put away, so if worst comes to worst I believe I'd be able to handle any emergencies, and I'm definitely going to consider what everyone said! Thanks!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

A lot of guides I read plain out warn that hedgehogs are expensive... they might be expensive, but if you compare them to keeping dogs, hedgehogs are extremely cheap! The space, time, money, and everythign else you spend to keep a dog are FAR more expensive than a hedgehog. 



Hedgieonboard said:


> Fleece liners can be a bigger money saver in the long run too. Once you have the initial fabric purchase you can wash and reuse so no extra bedding cost.


I don't know where you're located, but I bought a whole bunch of high quality fleece from Fabricland on sale! It was cheap at about $4 for just over a square meter. If you have time until Christmas, take your time and wait for sales. Shop around, including online for news and used stuff - lots of deals to be had.

Have you thought about whether you're buying from a store or breeder? Stores aren't an issue, but I've seen many breeders _not_ offer babies during the Christmas season. They can be an impulse purchase for others and the return/abandonment rates tend to be higher.


----------



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm probably going to be getting it from a breeder near us a little after Christmas. I can get one if my grade average stays above a B+, and trimester reports come a little after Thanksgiving, so my family thought it would be a good idea to wait until after Christmas vacation (we travel) to get one. I've heard that hedgies from stores are sometimes not socialized or taken care of properly, do you find that to be an issue?

As for not being able to get one from the breeder during Christmas, do you think that might be managed by going earlier and talking to them? Like, perhaps if I visited a few times before I was planning on getting one, just to get to know them and meet their hedgehogs, they would understand that I was serious and be willing to allow me to purchase one despite the timing, or would they just get annoyed I wasn't buying anything? If necessary, I suppose I could wait for a while after Christmas, but I would like to be able to get the little girl as quickly as I can~! <3 (Assuming I can keep my current grades up. OTL)


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Hedgehogs from good breeders are definitely more socialized than pet store hedgehogs although all hedgehogs have their own unique personalities so you might get a really friendly hedgehog from a pet store and a really timid one from a breeder. 

I had both my hedgehogs from a pet store (although I consider the second one a rescue because they'd had him 2 years!) and they are hard to socialize. Pet stores also give you the wrong information and try to make you buy a bunch of bad stuff or stuff you just don't need. Furthermore pet store hedgehogs could be pregnant, sick and are probably from a mill so most people try to avoid encouraging them to stock more by avoiding pet stores altogether. 

From reading others' experiences on here it seems like if you find a good breeder your experience will be the opposite of buying from a pet store. Your baby could be easier to socialize, is less likely to be pregnant, less likely to be sick (and if it is the breeder should support you in finding a vet etc.) A good breeder is also more likely to give you on going advice and support. Plus they share baby pictures! I'm sure that if you talked to a breeder they would see that you are not an impulse buyer and would not restrict when you get a baby. The only issue is they often have waiting lists or may not have a litter ready to go home when you want one. It might take lots of patience before you finally get a hedgehog.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree with hedgielover. Once you're accustomed to hedgehogs and how to take care and socialize them, then maybe go rescue... but with a breeder some of that "guesswork" is done giving you a better start.

Definitely talk to the breeder... they don't always have babies available, and good breeders also have waiting lists too. See what s/he has to say and they might be able to accommodate you. Another idea is for you to get on a waiting list and to adopt your hedgie in the spring. That would get rid of the vacation issue and give you lots of time to buy the stuff you need.

Goodluck in school!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

You can also ask a breeder if they have any retired hedgies they would like to sell at a lower price. If its a good breeder the older hedgie (1-2 yrs old, for example) was already fed good food, kept in clean conditions, possibly socialized, unlike the unknowns of a rescue and yet still providing a good home for a hedgie and not purchasing from a pet store.

Riley, my snuggler, was sold to me as a retired hedgie used for breeding, he is super-socialized! I got lucky.


----------

